# Welcher Pc?



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte mir einen Pc selebr zsuammenstellen bwz könnt ihr ja Vorschläge mir geben was für Teile wäre super ^^

Der Pc soll für aktuelle Games sein und fürs Video bearbeiten. Ich dachte da an einen i5 (sollte Intel sein) und 8 GB Ram.
Meine Auflösung ist 1920x1080 (per DVI). Außerdem möchte ich meinen derzeitigen DvD (Double Layer) Brenner und
BluRay Laufwerk mit einbauen.

Der Preis sollte um die 750 € sein (kann auch 760 oder so sein aber nicht mehr als das).

Man kann ihn dann ja auch weiter aufrüsten oder?  Sollte ja ein aktuelles MB dann drin sein.

Selber zsuammenbauen kann ich alleine schon mehrmals gemacht (auch noch Massen an Wärmeleitpaste da xP).


Bei meinem derzeitigen Pc ist das alte Netzteil in Flammen aufgegangen bzw hats Funken oder Feuer hinten rausgeschleudert und die Sicherung ist rausgeflogen.
Vorher war er deutlich schneller.

Trotzdem hier mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition (4x 2,5 Ghz)
Grafikkarte: GeForece GTX 460 (Gigabyte Version)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR 2
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770-UD3
OS: Windows 7 64bit (Home Premium)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Vorschläge machen.
Links oder Text ist mir sowas von egal ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Nimm Prozi/MB/Speicher aus dem Intel 2500k aus unserer PC-Konfig hier, behalte deine Graka und alles andere, was noch brauchbar ist.
Wobei du einer der wenigen bist, bei dem sich je nach Videoschnittprogramm sogar ein I7 und 16GB Speicher lohnen KÖNNTE.
Die Graka würd ich erst mit der nächsten Generationen von Grafikkarten aufrüsten, wenn du ohnehin schon eine 460 GTX hast.


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Okay.

Ich liste mal auf (einfach draufklicken ist alles verlinkt):


*- LG Electronics GH22NS50*
*- Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower*
_*- 8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9*
_*- Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt*
_*- Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 *_*ODER*_* Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
*_*- Scythe Mugen 3*


Preis mit i5: 429,54

Preis mit i7: 509,73

*Wie gesagt mein Netzteil sit durchgebrannt und die Komponenten haben sicher was abbekommen.
Ich weiß halt nicht ob ich die 460 noch nehmen soll.*


Ist das so okay? Ich würde am liebsten den i7 nehmen da ich ziemlich viele Videos mache aber ich weiß halt nicht
wegen der Kühlung, weil im Sticky stehen ja irgendwie drei doer nochmehr Kühler drin.

Nur die GTX 460 und zwei Festplatten (500 GB und 1 T nehme ich vom derzeitigen Pc.
Wie gesagt ich bau meinen Brenner und BluRay Laufwerk noch mit ein.

Für den derzetigen Pc habe ich noch ne Grafikkarte und insgsamt sind drei Festplatten drin, 
sprich wenn ich den neuen dann fertig habe ist trotzdem noch eine drin.


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

i7-2600 (K=OC und für was?  so nen system muss 100% stabil laufen und das OHNE Kompromisse etc.)und + braucht man fürs "seriöse" Video Editing ja.....

Nimm mein PC selber neben dem Zocken auch zum arbeiten her...(Programme testen in vielen Virtu Maschinen ) . die 8GB naja  ich hole jetzt dann doch 16 GB  
Video editing  und Foto Bearbeitung mach ich damit auch im SEMI Prof bereich halt  (wodurch der PC auch schön ausgelastet wird vor allem RAM (bin aber fast voll auf MacPro (OSX umgestiegen da)) 


Aber für paar Youtube schnipsel etc macht es ein i5 auch locker.... Spart man sich auch gut was.
8 GB reichen auch gut.


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Okay dann werde ich wohl den i5 nehmen denn ich mach nur Videos für Youtube allerdings viele.
Einen i7 kann ich mir ja irgendwann später holen bzw die nächste Generation von Intel.

Sprich das was ich grade gepostet habe mit dem i5.

*Dann kann ich mir auch gleich die GTX 560 Ti dazuholen, allerdings gibts von der GraKa soviele Versionen :S*


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Ob sich es jetzt so lohnt von ner GTX 460 auf ne GTX 560Ti umzusteigen.... ich weis ned 

Wart bis die neue Generation von Grakas kommt und nimm dann gleich sowas wie die GTX 570 (als GTX 670 halt)


----------



## Caps-lock (28. September 2011)

Ich bin von 1080er Videos ausgegangen, wenn der TE schon explizit erwähnt, dass er eine FullHD auflösung benutzt .
Eine Grafikkarte würde ich niemals auf gut Glück kaufen, sondern wenn mich das Geruckel in Spielen ärgert *G*.
Dafür kann man son Teil einfach viel zu schnell mal eben kurz kaufen und einbauen, dass man da lange planen braucht.


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Hm okay danke, dann nehm ich meine GTX 460 weietrhin für den neuen Pc.

Ist die "Zusammenstellung" gut?


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich bin von 1080er Videos ausgegangen, wenn der TE schon explizit erwähnt, dass er eine FullHD auflösung benutzt .
> Eine Grafikkarte würde ich niemals auf gut Glück kaufen, sondern wenn mich das Geruckel in Spielen ärgert *G*.
> Dafür kann man son Teil einfach viel zu schnell mal eben kurz kaufen und einbauen, dass man da lange planen braucht.



Naja 1080p sagt so viel aus.... ausser das es größer als 720p is 

Kommt auch auf die Kamera an die man Benutzt..... und wie viel kbps etc etc etc das vid haben soll/ du willst wie viel es haben soll


TE:

Passt


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Okay alles klar. Bestelle es mal gleich *__*

Ich habe ne 1080p Cam aber auf Youtube ist das völlig egal da die Qualität bei Youtube nach Auflösung freigegeben wird (sprich Bitrate) ;D
720p Videos haben vergleichsweise zu 1080p Videos (natürlich ohen Vollbild) auf Youtube ziemlich mieße Qualität


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Netzteil und Gehäuse ist nicht Lieferbar.

Könnt ihr mir ne "Alternative" empfehlen auf Hardwareversand?^^


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2011)

Behalt dein aktuelles Netzteil und Gehäuse.


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Meinen derzeitigen Pc bekommen dann meine Eltern ^^


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Lian Li PC-8NWX

Seasonic is immer gut aber nix bei HWV gefunden mit NT zeugs.


http://gh.de/655091  ggf auch 

schau das es wenn möglich 80 Plus hat am besten Bronze usw.


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Vielen dank! 
Alles bestellt.


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

Hoffentlich nur ein NT >_<


----------



## Zukane (28. September 2011)

Hab natürlich alles nochmal überprüft. Das muss ich bei solchen Sachen 

Mach ich ja nicht zum ersten mal.
Vor dem jetzigen Pc hatte ich einen mit DDR1


----------



## Littlecool (28. September 2011)

D=

Unsere Power Macs G5 haben DDR1.. die nutzen wir als hocker >_> also die PC´s haha


----------



## Zukane (29. September 2011)

Geil gestern alles bestellt per Express Versand (24 Stunden) und nun ist mir aufgefallen das ichs Mothboard vergessen habe -.-


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Hab natürlich alles nochmal überprüft. Das muss ich bei solchen Sachen
> 
> Mach ich ja nicht zum ersten mal.



Satz mit X: War wohl NIX 

Hab au schonmal RAM vergessen >_>


----------



## Zukane (29. September 2011)

Hm ja ich hoffe bis morgen bekomm ichs aber glaube wohl kaum 

Welche von den MBs sind dort zu empfehlen? http://www.mindfacto...ockel+1155.html
Weil das vom Sticky gibts da nicht.

/Edit
Wäre ja egal auf welcher Seite sollte halt bis morgen liefern können. Das wäre zum Beispiel gut.

Oder ich fahre am Samstag in die Stadt und kauf mir da das MB.


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Das? ASUS P8P67 PRO   P67 reicht vollkommen aus....


----------



## Zukane (29. September 2011)

Danke aber naja ich hol mir das ausm Sticky. Ich geh einfach am Samstag in die Stadt ^.^


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Geh zu ARLT rüber


----------



## Zukane (29. September 2011)

Ich gehe zu K&M Elektronik die sind auch nicht schlecht 

Ist ja sowas von egal solange der Preis okay ist und die das MB da haben^^


----------



## Zukane (30. September 2011)

Na toll kein Tower da aber sonst alles (außer das MB das hab ich ja vergessen zu bestellen).
Per Email wurde mir geschrieben das sie irgendwlehce Probleme mit dem Versand des Towers hätten na doll ...

Also morgen wird das MB gekauft und dann mal sehen ...


----------



## Littlecool (30. September 2011)

Erst außerhalb zusammenbauen  und schauen ob alles funzt ne


----------



## Zukane (1. Oktober 2011)

Also irgendwie bin ich unsicher wierum der Prozessor reinkommt.
Bei meinem derzeitigen Pc war es so das Pfeil auf Pfeil sein musste.

Jetzt hat der Prozessor einen Pfeil, einen größeren Punkt und das MB einen Punkt.

Hier mal ein Bild wie ich ihn schonmal nur reingelegt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das richtig so oder wierum gehört der rein?^^


----------



## Littlecool (1. Oktober 2011)

Keine angst >_>

Passt so bzw. ja es is richtig


----------



## Zukane (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke dann bau ich ihn mal so zusammen *freu*


----------



## Zukane (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab Probleme mit dem CPU Kühler. Man klemmt ja den 
Lüfter an das Kühlgehäuse, aber der "Draht" mit dem man ihn dranklemmt biegt 
sich immer ... Hab halt noch keinen CPU Kühler zusammengebaut sondern nur draufgesetzt.

Ansonsten komme ich klar. Das AMD 2+ MB war bisschen anders^^


----------



## Littlecool (1. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst du hast Probleme bei Lüfter an Kühler?

Einfach ranklemmen auch wenn es sich biegt 

Wenns ganz Pragmatisch sein soll dann einfach Kabelbinder benutzen 


Kann da aber auch ned viel helfen, da ich noch nie nen Scythe hatte.


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss ihn nurnoch den Kühler auf die CPU, allerdings hat man zum zudrehen von den Muttern nichtmal 2 cm Platz... weil der Kühler oben im Weg ist-.-
Meine Fresse beimeinem alten Pc wars einfach: CPU Kühlerdrauf und die Klemme nach unten drücken, fertig!

Nur bei dem CPU Kühler habe ich Probleme >.>

Außerhalb des Gehäuses kann man ihn nichtgescheit draufmachen weil es wackelt und innendrin hat man kaum Platz.


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Wie es wackelt?

Hab schon paar mal gehört das die Scythe Installation bisschen unkomfortabel is....

Hatte bisher nur Noctua oder Prolimatech Kühler drin... da is die Installation easy.... sollte man aber bei dem Preis auch erwarten können 

Corsair geht auch grade noch so >_>


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Okay mit viel Fummelei hats geklappt. Nun wieder ein Problem Mit dem Power LED Stecker vom Gehäuse.

Es wird ja am Front Panel (JFP1 und JPF2) Anschluss vom MB aber der Power LED Anschluss hat drei Pins und am MB indnurnoch zwei frei und laut MB Anleitung
sind auch nur zwei dafür angeblich da.

Wiesoll ichs dann anschließen? Am JFP2?

Kann auch gerne ein Bild machen^^


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

wh00t?

mach bild


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Also alle sind bei dem Steckplatz schon drin.

Hier büdde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Uff bei mir sin das nur 2 Pins mit LED
Speaker das einzige mit 3 Pins...

Einfach mal hinstecken.... versuchen usw


(Kabelmanagement )


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Bisschen schwierig weil nur zwei Plätze frei sind und der
Stecker aussen bei dem dreipinstecker die Kabel sind
Kicks dir am besten nochmal bitte an
Die Anleitung sieht so aus wie grade mein MB


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Hm.... is wahrscheinlich doch von MB zu MB anders.... hab bisher immer nur ASUS

Aufm ASUS hätte das glaube ich platz.... aber das MSI is kompakter... ggf die kontakte selber dranmachen und nen 2 pin basteln


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Hm also er lasst 5 Sekunden ca und dann geht er aus oO


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

vll mal nur mit einem RAM Starten


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Nagelneuer RAM soll kaputt sein ?oO
Klingt das für dich wirklich nach RAM ?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Ne... das hat nix mit kaputt zu tun... is manchmal so das Mobos nur mit einem RAM riegel Starten beim erstboot


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Hm nein immernoch gleich


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

CPU Kühler richtig fest drauf? 

WLP auch?


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber wenn nicht sollte es doch gehen oder?
Aber es ist alles fest.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2011)

Nimm alle Peripherie weg, die du nicht zum booten brauchst und versuch nur mit CPU und RAM zu booten. Stell sicher, dass der Speaker richtig angschlossen ist, dann hörst du auch ohne GPU, ob der PC richtig posted.

Das mit dem Powerled kommt tatsächlich vor. Brauchst du sowas dann:
http://www.avadirect...TO2POWERLED.jpg

Aber Powerled ist erstmal nicht essentiell 

Das mit dem CPU Kühler kommt mir aber merkwürdig vor? Falls du den Scythe Mugen hast, der wird über Backplate fixiert, ich hoffe du hast den angeschraubt bevor du das Mainboard ins Gehäuse verbaut hast. Das was du gewohnt bist, das sind "Pushpins". Praktischer, aber nicht so sicher und kein so guter Halt, vor allem bei großen und schweren Kühlern.

Komplett ohne Kühler weiß ich net wie lang der PC posted bis thermal shutdown kommt, aber das würde ich auch nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Jo mach das mal.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Powerled kommt tatsächlich vor. Brauchst du sowas dann:
> http://www.avadirect...TO2POWERLED.jpg



Nicht eher umgekehrt?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

2 Pin auf 3 Pin Power LED

Um das ganze einfacher bzw Umstands freier zu machen, kannst du auch einfach die pins direkt auf pins stecken, ohne das Plastik zeugs.


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Also den Power LED Stecker hab ich selber zusammen gebaut. Das leuchtet auch.
Ansonsten hat alles geklappt, aber warum funktioniert es nicht?

/Edit
Der Pc gibt beim booten ja ein aufsteigendes Geräus
von dich, dass ist so ca ein paar Sekunden dann stürzt er ab
und fährt Eier von selber neu hoch.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Also den Power LED Stecker hab ich selber zusammen gebaut. Das leuchtet auch.
> Ansonsten hat alles geklappt, aber warum funktioniert es nicht?



Hilf mal mit der Fehlersuche. Was genau funktioniert nicht? Wie gesagt, erstmal die ganze überflüssige Peripherie weg usw. Es kann 100 Gründe geben wieso es nicht funktioniert.



Littlecool schrieb:


> ...Nicht eher umgekehrt?



Jo, link ist korrigiert.


----------



## Zukane (2. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Also den Power LED Stecker hab ich selber zusammen gebaut. Das leuchtet auch.
> Ansonsten hat alles geklappt, aber warum funktioniert es nicht?
> 
> /Edit
> ...



Also außer den Gehäuselüfter ist glaube ich nix unnötiges dran.
Die Grafikkarte hat ja auch sonst funktioniert aber ich brauch bei 
der Installation doch ein Bild.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Also außer den Gehäuselüfter ist glaube ich nix unnötiges dran.
> Die Grafikkarte hat ja auch sonst funktioniert aber ich brauch bei
> der Installation doch ein Bild.



Ja schon, aber um festzustellen ob der PC richtig hochfährt brauchst du keine Grafikkarte. Wie du es vorher beschrieben hast, passiert ja gar nix. Die Lüfter drehen 5 sekunden und dann schaltet der PC sich wieder aus.

Zumindest einen Fehlercode solltest du vom Speaker bekommen, wenn der PC posted, selbst ohne Grafikkarte.


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

Hmm könnte es dran liegen das ich unterhalb des MB
eine Schraube, die das MB stützt, nicht reingemach habe?

Die geht auch garnicht rein ... Bei den anderen Löchern schon.

Ansonsten probier ich's ohne GraKa und mit Speaker.


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

Nah, an der einen schraube kanns ned liegen.

Mach den test ohne alles.


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

Okay hab's gemacht. Der Speaker gibt keinen Ton von sich.
Sonst wie vorher ...

Hab alle Lichter und Sonstiges am Gehäuse + Speaker so ans MB 
angeschlossen das der Text innen ist und die einzelnen Kontakte zum
rausmachen außen. Würde sonst der Pc nichtmal hochfahren ? Bzw 
es leuchtet ja was am Gehäuse.

Hab sogar ein Video gemacht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO_J-COkWjQ


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Steck mal alles ab was du nicht brauchst (ist das echt so schwer zu verstehen?), außer dem Speaker und dem Powerbutton, alle Lichter, alle Gehäuselüfter usw. alles abstecken. Alle Sata Kabel weg usw. Du installierst ausschließlich 
CPU + Kühler
1 Riegel RAM
Mainboard + Stromversorgung fürs Mainboard

und dann noch den speaker und powerbutton, wobei du statt dem powerbutton auch einfach mit nem schraubendreher kurz kontakt machen kannst um das ding einzuschalten. Defekter schalter der kurzschließt am Gehäuse ist mir auch schon untergekommen.

Das nächste was du dann dazustecken kannst ist die Grafikkarte (mit deren stromversorgung). Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, dann musst du mit diesen Teilen fehlersuche betreiben, weil alles andere keine Rolle mehr spielt.

Ansonsten nochmal Mainboard ausbauen, CPU Kühler neu verbauen und sicherstellen, dass der auch schön Kontakt macht und fest sitzt etc. Darauf achten, dass die Abstandhalter fürs Mainboard am richtigen Ort eingesetzt sind (falls das Mainboard an dem Ort keine Bohrung hat, dann auf keinen Fall dort einen Abstandhalter einsetzen > das Mainboard liegt dann dort an mitunter mit Kontakten, das wäre gar nicht gut).

Wenn du mit nur CPU und 1 RAM RIegel keinen Piepton rauslocken kannst, dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich

a) mainboard im arsch / falsch verbaut
b) cpu im arsch / falsch verbaut
c) Ram im arsch (beide riegel einzeln durchtesten)

Recht viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibts dann nicht mehr und du wirst wohl umtauschen müssen.


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

Kopf -> Tisch 

Was ich wollte ist ein Pc und du hast selber bei der CPU gesagt sie sei
richtigrum drin.

Jetzt muss ich ihn nochmal zerlegen toll .....
Hänge daran schon ca 3 Tage und sonst hab ichs mit einem AMD 2+
Board hinbekommen ...


Alles ist drin und angeschlossen. Grafikkarte ist draußen und nur ein Ramriegel ist drin.

Also hab jetzt nur die Teile dran die du genannt hast. Immernoch das gleiche.
Wie soll ich die einzelnen Teile denn überprüfen? Weil beim RAM und CPU kann man ja wenig hören bzw
Weiß ich halt net wie mandann feststellt ob es kaputt ist

Dir würde denke ich kein Video mit offenen Gehäuse weiterhelfen.


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

Die CPU liegt richtig rum drin >_<sonst hättest du die klammer ned gscheid zubekommen... also keine Panik...

Ist auch gut möglich das irgwo nen Kontakt zwischen Case und mobo is... währe unpraktisch.


ggf. ist es halt so das nen teil kaputt is.... kann ja auch vorkommen ohne das man was dafür kann.


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

BIOS Batterie mal raus machen, nach 1 min wieder rein machen.

ODER


Hab bisschen gesucht und hab oft gefunden, das der Kühler falsch drauf wahr und sich der pc nach 5 sec verabschiedet hat.

Vll hast du auch Pins am Mobo beschädigt, oder waren schon beschädigt.


Wenn alles nix hilft Mobo einschicken....


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

/Edit

Also ich hab den CPU kühler nach anleitung draufgesetzt und ihn
halt zur Not mit Draht rangemacht. RAM Riegel hab ich schon ausgetauscht ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit Draht? Oo

BIOS Reset schon versucht?

Pins aufm mobo von der CPU auch schon untersucht?


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

Jo einfach einmal um den luefter gewickelt
Die wo dabei waren gingen garnicht

BIOS Reset ging nicht

Pins sind alle okay

Die von der CPU hab ich noch nicht geschaut
Das dauert aber noch >.>


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Also ich muss ihn nurnoch den Kühler auf die CPU, allerdings hat man zum zudrehen von den Muttern nichtmal 2 cm Platz... weil der Kühler oben im Weg ist-.-
> Meine Fresse beimeinem alten Pc wars einfach: CPU Kühlerdrauf und die Klemme nach unten drücken, fertig!
> 
> Nur bei dem CPU Kühler habe ich Probleme >.>
> ...



Das macht mich nach wie vor stutzig und ich zweifle etwas daran, dass du den CPU Kühler richtig verschraubt hast.

Scythe Mugen 3 (oder 2 - ist eh egal) wird über eine Backplate verschraubt.
http://www.computerb...ebesonderheiten

Hier zum Beispiel wird auf Computerbase erklärt wie das geht. Du musst die Schraubmuttern um den Sockel vorher aufsetzen, die Schrauben anziehen macht man von unten (i.e. der Rückseite des Mainboards). Irgendwie habe ich Zweifel, dass der CPU Kühler richtig sitzt.


----------



## Jelais99 (3. Oktober 2011)

Oh man... den CPU Kühler mit Draht umwickeln ist nicht gerade klug.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Oh man... den CPU Kühler mit Draht umwickeln ist nicht gerade klug.



Finds auch nicht so prickelnd, vor allem weil es doch extra dafür vorgesehene Halter gibt und diese Vorgehensweise hoffentlich nicht darauf schließen lässt, wieviel Geschick und Sorgfalt beim restlichen Zusammenbau mit im Spiel war. Rein theoretisch müsste es aber völlig egal sein, er hat ja nur den Lüfter am Kühlkörper mit einem Draht fixiert.


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

Schon was neues oder gehts immerno ned?



OldboyX schrieb:


> Finds auch nicht so prickelnd, vor allem weil es doch extra dafür vorgesehene Halter gibt und diese Vorgehensweise hoffentlich nicht darauf schließen lässt, wieviel Geschick und Sorgfalt beim restlichen Zusammenbau mit im Spiel war. Rein theoretisch müsste es aber völlig egal sein, er hat ja nur den Lüfter am Kühlkörper mit einem Draht fixiert.




Geschick is zweierlei 
Hab bei meinem Proli auch die Lüfter auf einer Seite mit Anti Vibration Stöpseln festgemacht, da meine Graka sonst keinen platz hätte


----------



## Zukane (3. Oktober 2011)

Also die Halter für den CPU kühler passen ja garnicht 
Weil die Biegen sich sehr und dann kann man sie nicht dranmachen
hab's mit dem Draht wie mit den Haltern Gemach nur außen rum

Denke hab den Kühler sonst richtig draufgemacht der Anleitung nach.
Die Muttern als letztes draufgemacht
Die backplate ist doch das Metallteil das unters Mb muss oder?


----------



## Zukane (5. Oktober 2011)

Also hab den CPU Lüfter mit den Klammern hingemacht.
Prozessor, Prozessorkühler, RAM, MB Stromversorgung,Gehäuselüfter, Power SW, Speaker und HD Ausio ist
dran mehr nicht und immernoch das gleiche. Der Pc kommt ja nichtmal
zu diesen Startpieper.

/Edit
Ohne CPU Lüfter und ohne HD Audio dasselbe


----------



## Littlecool (5. Oktober 2011)

Mobo mal Retoure schicken=?


----------



## Zukane (5. Oktober 2011)

Also alles hab ich zugeschickt bekommen.
Auer das MB das hab ich aus der Stadt das wäre kein Problem
umzutauschen.


----------



## Zukane (5. Oktober 2011)

Sry für Doppelpost

Also im CPU Sockel wenn ich da leicht mit dem Finger
drüberfahre fühlen ein paar Stellen sich so an
als würde ein Draht draußen sein.


----------



## Littlecool (5. Oktober 2011)

Finger weg vom Sockel >_>

Mobo umtauschen und neu testen


----------



## Zukane (5. Oktober 2011)

Jep mach ich danke


----------



## Littlecool (5. Oktober 2011)

Genau das hasse ich wenn ich PC´s bau.... 

Alles teile da yeah.... pc zusammenbauen und

NIX irgwas kaputt kein start >_>


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja, als ich noch in einer Firma PCs zusammengebastelt hab, da gabs immer Ersatzteile dann konnte man leicht isolieren welche Komponente das Problem verursachte 

Privat ist das immer doppelt blöd, weil man jetzt auf Verdacht das Mainboard tauschen muss, könnte aber auch die CPU sein, könnte der RAM sein usw.


----------



## Zukane (6. Oktober 2011)

Im Sockel sind diese winzigen Kontakte übel verbogen oO

Zumindest an einzelnen Stellen udn zwar in ne ganz andere Richtung. Wie geht denn sowas? o.o
Durchs einfache reinsetzten von der CPU glaube ich weniger. Und mehr hab ich da ja nicht gemacht.


----------



## Littlecool (6. Oktober 2011)

ugh..... dann hoffe mal das deiner CPU nix passiert is....


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2011)

Kann passieren wenn man die CPU versucht falsch einzusetzen.

War das schon so, als du das Mainboard neu ausgepackt hast? Das wäre dir doch sicherlich aufgefallen.


----------



## Zukane (7. Oktober 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Kann passieren wenn man die CPU versucht falsch einzusetzen.
> 
> War das schon so, als du das Mainboard neu ausgepackt hast? Das wäre dir doch sicherlich aufgefallen.




Kuck mal auf Seite 2 (glaube ich ungefähr war das) da hab ich extra gefragt ob sie so wie sie auf dem Bild
reingelgt war richtig drin ist. Es wurde gesagt "ja" also hab ich den Bügel nach unten gedrückt.


Ob das schon vorher so war weiß ich echt nicht auf ein paar von den hudnert Pins die so mini sind achte ich nicht
"einfach so".


----------



## Littlecool (7. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Kuck mal auf Seite 2 (glaube ich ungefähr war das) da hab ich extra gefragt ob sie so wie sie auf dem Bild
> reingelgt war richtig drin ist. Es wurde gesagt "ja" also hab ich den Bügel nach unten gedrückt.
> 
> 
> ...




Sie lag richtig!
anders geht die garned rein ausser mit purer Gewalt.....


----------



## Zukane (7. Oktober 2011)

Eben.

Und die CPU hat ja sogar solche Einkerbungen also dise Halbkreise die auch nicht mittig sind
sondern etwas versetzt. Anders kann sie garnicht reingehen.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Kuck mal auf Seite 2 (glaube ich ungefähr war das) da hab ich extra gefragt ob sie so wie sie auf dem Bild
> reingelgt war richtig drin ist. Es wurde gesagt "ja" also hab ich den Bügel nach unten gedrückt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass *du* die CPU falsch eingesetzt hast. Nur, dass solche Schäden auftreten können, wenn das passiert. Dazu reicht es oft schon, dass man versucht sie falschherum einzulegen, auch ohne den Bügel runterzudrücken. Wobei man dann schon etwas "probieren" müsste, reines "auflegen" reicht nicht.

Mach doch ein Bild von den verbogenen Pins. Aber dir wird nix außer übrig bleiben außer einem Umtausch.


----------



## Zukane (7. Oktober 2011)

Habe es vor morgen umzutauschen ;D
Man kann die CPU ja garnicht falschrum reinlegen, weil diese Einkerbungen dran sind und die passende Teile beim Sockel sind.

Ein Bild wird nicht viel nützen, weil die Pins (oder wie man das dann da nennt) beim Sockel sowas von winzig sind. 
Habe es selber erst unter einem Vergrößerungsglas gesehen.

Zu Fotografieren habe ichs schon versucht, nur sieht man da echt nix. Außer halt den paar Stellen aber was an den Stellen ist sieht man halt nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann die CPU ja garnicht falschrum reinlegen, weil diese Einkerbungen dran sind und die passende Teile beim Sockel sind.
> ...



Du würdest dich wundern, wozu die Leute alles fähig sind 

Eines der häufigsten Probleme überhaupt waren bei uns damals alle möglichen verbogenen Pins, weil die Leute alles mit Gewalt einstecken wollten (VGA KAbel, IDE KAbel, sogar die Molex Stromstecker, RAM, Steckkarten usw.).


----------



## Zukane (8. Oktober 2011)

Juhu MB umgetauscht (gleich ein neues bekommen), eingebaut, alles angeschlossen
und wieder daselbe -.-

Es kommt halt auch garnicht mal zu diesem Startpiepser vom Pc.


----------



## Littlecool (8. Oktober 2011)

Next Teil umtauschen 

Nun CPU dran würde ich mal sagön


----------



## Zukane (8. Oktober 2011)

RAM umgesteckt jetzt piepst der Speaker auch. Der Pc läuft weiter.

Mal sehen ...


----------



## Zukane (8. Oktober 2011)

Aloes geht ein wenig. 

Der Speaker gibt Töne von sich, oben links blinkt ein Strich und unten rechts steht A2.
Allerdings geht es nicht weiter.

/Edit
Also erst zeigt er unten rechts ganz schnell 98,99 und dann A2 an.

Jemand meinte es seien UEFI POST Checkpoints und es soll bedeuten dass das Netzteil zu schwach sei :/


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2011)

Hast du schon versucht den PC an einer anderen Steckdose zu betreiben, die Steckerleiste überprüft, Stromkabel usw.? Wenn dein altes Netzteil sozusagen in Flammen aufgegangen ist, dann kann es da auch so seine Probleme gegeben haben.

Dass das Coolermaster Silent Pro mit 500W zu schwach ist halte ich für ausgeschlossen, es sei denn das ist irgendwie kaputt.


----------



## Zukane (9. Oktober 2011)

Der Pc läuft ja weiter aber nach diesen Code kann ich natülich nichts
machen aber er läuft weiter.

Mein alter Pc geht mit dem gleichen Kabel.


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Codes haste in der Anleitung nachgeschaut, was die bedeuten?

Schließe mich OldboyX an, würde die Stromversorgung überprüfen, also Steckerleiste wechseln ggf. testweise mal den ganzen Standort wechseln (andere Stromanschlüsse) einfach um zu sehen, obs was nutzt.


----------



## Zukane (9. Oktober 2011)

Von welchem Teil soll da in der Beschreibung denn die Bedeutung drinstehen?

Code 98 Console Eingabegerät verbinden
Code 99 Super IO-Initialisierung
Code A2 IDE Detect

Das bedeuten die hat mir jemand gesagt


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Von welchem Teil soll da in der Beschreibung denn die Bedeutung drinstehen?
> 
> Code 98 Console Eingabegerät verbinden
> Code 99 Super IO-Initialisierung
> ...



Naja bei meinem ASRock Board z.B. steht eine Fehlercode Liste drin in der Anleitung, wenn eine bestimmte Zahl oder Buchstabenkombination auf der Digitalanzeige zu sehen ist, dann bedeutet dass halt irgendwas...

Mit den drei von dir genannten kann ich jetzt leider auch nix anfangen.
Eine bestimmte Reihenfolge ist beim PC Boot aber auch normal, soweit ich weiß. Also kurzes Aufblinken bestimmter Kombinationen, weil halt alles durchgecheckt wird.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Codes bei allen Boards gleich sind oder obs da Unterschiede gibt, deswegen würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, was jemand anderes dir für Code-Erklärungen gibt... lieber nochmal in deiner Anleitung gucken.


----------



## Zukane (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir ist nur ne Anleitung dabei zum auseinanderfalten wie man alels zusammenbaut
und sonst nur für die Software des MB sonst nix ...


----------



## OldboyX (9. Oktober 2011)

Das ist verwunderlich. Kein Handbuch? Keine CD/DVD (vielleicht mit Handbuch als PDF?)?. Das glaube ich kaum, außer man hat dir im Laden nicht alle Dinge mitgegeben.


----------



## Zukane (9. Oktober 2011)

Auf der CD ist nichts. Hab die Anleitung im Internet runtergeladen, aber dort steht nichts davon drin.

Habe alles überflogen.


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Könntest vllt. mal checken was du für ein BIOS System hast. Z.B. AMI oder Award.
Hier kannst du dann die Codelisten abrufen und schauen was fürn Fehler bei dir auftaucht: BIOS Kompendium (grad bei Google gefunden)


----------



## Zukane (17. Oktober 2011)

Hier nochmal das Video zu den Tönen des Fehlercodes bei ca 30 Sekunden fängts richtig an: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OI6EFKwKTf0

MSI P67A-C45 ist ja mein Mainboard.

Wenn es AMI BIOS wäre dann würde es an der Grafikkarte liegen aber die funktioniert an meinem alten Pc und ich hab ja ein Bild.

Bei AWARD-BIOS wäre es Tastaturcontroller. Das kann gut sein wiel ich wo ichs gemacht habe ne USB Tastatur dran hatte (habe aber Zuhause auch welche mit Tastaturanschluss den lilanen).


Hab leider nurnoch am Wochenende für sowas wieder Zeit ...


----------



## Littlecool (17. Oktober 2011)

Fährt der PC jetzt normal hoch? 
Abgesehen von den tönen...oder piep und restart? wie lange hast du es den mal laufen lassen, wenn es piep und restart is?


----------



## Zukane (18. Oktober 2011)

Nein.

Ich hab bis jetzt nichts geändert.

Ich habe nur die möglicherweise zutreffenden Bedeutungen der BIOS Pieptöne hingeschrieben.


----------

